
Kirsten Gillibrand's Ambitious Plan to Turn the Post Office into a Bank - rectang
https://slate.com/business/2018/04/kirsten-gillibrands-ambitious-postal-banking-bill.html
======
rectang
The market gives us Wells Fargo. The most profitable way to run a bank is to
steal from your most vulnerable customers -- no executives go to jail, and the
shareholders are perfectly happy destroying lives so long as the returns are
good.

So then we get a government solution. Sigh.

